# Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?



## k-bay (19. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen allerseits.
Es ist Weihnachtszeit und wie soviele bereise ich auch die elterlichen Gefilde - in meinem Falle Nord-Ost-Hamburg.
Da mich mein letzter Fang von Donnerstag megamäßig geflasht hat möchte ich in den nächsten Tagen mal die Lübecker Bucht unsicher machen.
Hat einer von euch einen guten Tip - kennt einer aktuelle Fangberichte oder hat einer absoltute Blindgänger zu melden?
Gerne auch per PN.
Ich muss wieder raus 
rockOn
|wavey:


----------



## Tino (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

Hallo Brauchst doch nur die aktuellen Meerforellenfänge durchlesen. Da steht doch wo die Leute fangen.


----------



## k-bay (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

so, nachdem ich mich jetzt stundenlang durch die "aktuellen meerforellenfänge" aus 2010 und 2011 gekämpft habe, bin ich eigentlich genauso schlau wie vorher.
ich werd morgen einfach mal mein glück versuchen und dann report erstatten!
rockOn


----------



## Tino (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

An den aktuellen Fangberichten sieht man.dass eigentlich überall gefangen wird. Auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## k-bay (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

ich hatte hummeln im arsch und langeweile. zeit und auto standen auch parat also gings heute schon los.
den winden entsprechend habe ich zwei nach norden ausgerichtete spots aufgesucht. leider komplett schneider geblieben.
aber ich muss wirklich sagen: wunderschöne küstenlinien mit interessanter unterwasserstruktur und völlig anderen wasserpflanzen als bei uns im osten.
ich geh morgen nochmal los. dann allerdings wieder woanders hin 
ich werde berichterstatten!
petri


----------



## k-bay (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

heute wie angekündigt die westseite der lübecker bucht besucht.
zuerst dahmeshöved. ein ortskundiger petri-jünger erklärte mir die lokalen besonderheiten. wir hatten beide in den 2 stunden keinen kontakt. angelblich sei sehr viel wasser im teich gewesen. mir persönlich hat der spot nicht so gefallen.
danach bin ich weiter nach Brodau. bis auf den sandigen boden und die steinbuhen hats mir hier schon besser gefallen. hier leider auch kein kontakt.
als sich dann die sonne gen horizont neigte, hab ich mir nochmal das brodtener ufer angeschaut und da genau das gefunden was ich mir erhofft hatte. tolle natur, ruhe, weitläufiger mischgrund. ich stand nur oben auf der steilküste und schaute den anderen anglern ne halbe stunde zu. in einem gespräch meldeten aber die zwei da unten auch absolute nullnummer. ca. 100m vor der wasserkante stand alles voller netze. ansonsten aber meine nächste anlaufstelle wenn ich mal wieder im lande bin.
rockOn


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

Denk an den seperaten Angelschein den du hier brauchst. Sonst fährst du nachher ohne Geschirr nach Hause.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*



k-bay schrieb:


> heute wie angekündigt die westseite der lübecker bucht besucht.
> zuerst dahmeshöved. ein ortskundiger petri-jünger erklärte mir die lokalen besonderheiten. wir hatten beide in den 2 stunden keinen kontakt. angelblich sei sehr viel wasser im teich gewesen. mir persönlich hat der spot nicht so gefallen.
> danach bin ich weiter nach Brodau. bis auf den sandigen boden und die steinbuhen hats mir hier schon besser gefallen. hier leider auch kein kontakt.
> als sich dann die sonne gen horizont neigte, hab ich mir nochmal das brodtener ufer angeschaut und da genau das gefunden was ich mir erhofft hatte. tolle natur, ruhe, weitläufiger mischgrund. ich stand nur oben auf der steilküste und schaute den anderen anglern ne halbe stunde zu. in einem gespräch meldeten aber die zwei da unten auch absolute nullnummer. ca. 100m vor der wasserkante stand alles voller netze. ansonsten aber meine nächste anlaufstelle wenn ich mal wieder im lande bin.
> rockOn



Brodtener Ufer ist kostenpflichtig #h


----------



## k-bay (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

schon klar. die - angeblich 16€/jahr zahlen sich am ende schnell aus! weniger fahrtkosten und mehr spaß/fisch =)
das ist es mir wert.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*



k-bay schrieb:


> schon klar. die - angeblich 16€/jahr zahlen sich am ende schnell aus! weniger fahrtkosten und mehr spaß/fisch =)
> das ist es mir wert.



Da gibt es gar keine fische #d


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Da gibt es gar keine fische #d


----------



## Zoidberg (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

ja nee, is klar. und die netze werden dort nur gestellt um die angler zu ärgern. es gibt wohl bessere spots an der küste, aber fischleer ist brodten auch nicht. finde es dennoch unverschämt eine sonderabgabe für diesen küstenabschnitt zu verlangen wo man selten eine netzfreie stelle findet.

greetz

robert


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar. und die netze werden dort nur gestellt um die angler zu ärgern. es gibt wohl bessere spots an der küste, aber fischleer ist brodten auch nicht. finde es dennoch unverschämt eine sonderabgabe für diesen küstenabschnitt zu verlangen wo man selten eine netzfreie stelle findet.
> 
> greetz
> 
> robert



Die Fischer da sind so arm das die nicht vie Diesel verfahren wollen um etwas zu essen z bekommen............schon traurig oder :c


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

Fahrt mal an genau das gegenüber liegende Ufer und dann könnt ihr mal Netze sehen. Was mich vielmehr genervt hatte als ich noch dort geangelt habe, war der 60m breite kackbraune Lehmwasserstreifen im Wasser über den man rüberwerfen mußte um was zu fangen. Mit mono oder Fliege, unmöglich. Gibt es den immer noch dort?


----------



## k-bay (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> ... war der 60m breite kackbraune Lehmwasserstreifen im Wasser über den man rüberwerfen mußte um was zu fangen



am brodtener ufer oder auf der anderen seite?


fisch gibts da nich? meinetwegen  schönes profilpic btw... und keine angst. ich fang euch/dir schon nix weg ....


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

Brodtener Ufer, Hermannshöhe an der Treppe. War fürchterlich. Immer wenn ich Zeit hatte, war das Wasser braun. Drei Jahre lang und kein Fisch. BB fahren war auch nicht, da könnte man den Fischern ja die Netze leer machen. Dann bin ich rüber nach Warnkenhagen und gleich am ersten Tag drei schöne Meerforellen gefangen. Nun haben sie da aber auch alles mit Netzen zugepflastert.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Brodtener Ufer, Hermannshöhe an der Treppe. War fürchterlich. Immer wenn ich Zeit hatte, war das Wasser braun. Drei Jahre lang und kein Fisch. BB fahren war auch nicht, da könnte man den Fischern ja die Netze leer machen. Dann bin ich rüber nach Warnkenhagen und gleich am ersten Tag drei schöne Meerforellen gefangen. Nun haben sie da aber auch alles mit Netzen zugepflastert.



Tja, wer mal überlegt kommt darauf das der von oben und nicht von unten kommen kann;-)
Hatte es gerade geregnet?.....#h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

Nö hatte nicht geregnet. Kamm von den Abbruchstücken die sich im Wasser aufgelößt haben.


----------



## k-bay (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Watangeln - Meerforellen in der Lübecker Bucht?*

heute wars nicht braun. zwar leicht angetrübt aber ganz und gar nicht unappetitlich :l


----------

